# synthetic, or conventional?



## Mr.Ribbit (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a 97 jetta gls with almost 140k miles all original motor, it has had conventional oil (as far as I know) all this time and I hear synthetic is so much better, but some of my friends say it'll run fine without it and it wont make a differance. Any links to a descent disscusion about the matter is fine too, I've neen searching the web for any real advice that isn't just propoganda from the guys selling the oil. So any advice would be appreciated, also what oil and filter should I use? is mobil 1 ok?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I would see what your owners manual calls for and go with that. Probably a API rated oil for that year VW.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

yes, synthetic is better but your engine has already proven its strength with 140K on mineral oil. IMO as long as you do changes every 3000mi then you'll be fine with mineral oil. And check the dipstick every time you gas up. 
If you do choose synthetic consider a thicker weight than what you currently run as synthetics are somewhat thinner and more slippery.. (all to prevent your engine from developing leaky seals).


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

The 3k oil change is a waste, 10k is perfectly fine aslong as it's vw 502 approved, i think the vw 500 spec was the oil back in 97, but thats been superceeded by the vw 502 spec.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

VW's 8v 2.0 is not much of a performer, but with regular oil changes it will run forever. If it's not really burning much between changes, I don't think I'd do anything different than what you're doing now.


----------



## Patman-TX (Jun 13, 2010)

Personally I use Amsoil products. Maybe I have drank the Kool-Aid or maybe it just works, it's my choice. That being said there is nothing wrong with using what has worked this far is there? If it were mine chances are high I would switch it over but I'd also look hard at some middle ground oil like Delo 400 or Rotella. Take it for what it's worth, another free opinion


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

My old 91 1.8l had 325k on it when I finally bit the bullet and purchased a new Jetta. The engine was still running strong. I used Castrol GTX 20w50 for the first 100k and Valvoline 20w50 dino oil afterwards in the Texas heat. I tried to change every 3k, but sometimes may have stretched it to 6k. No leaks, and it never did burn oil between oil changes. Simple little normally aspirated motor that ran and ran and ran and ran while the rest of the car started showing it's age. I didn't know to check VW spec prior until I bought my 06 2.5 Jetta (and started feeding it vw502 spec synthetic every 10k).

Cheers!:beer:


----------



## Mr.Ribbit (Mar 18, 2009)

you know, ive been hearing so many good things about castrol gtx, even amongst sythetic users, but I dont know if its vw502 spec, does anyone know where I can find the list?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Do you need a synthetic in your MKIII? No.

Would it be better? Most likely. Synthetics are superior oils with superior protection. 

On an ABA, I would just run whatever synthetic deal your local parts house is running. I just put GC (Castrol Syntec 0w30) in an ABA powered golf. Castrol, Mobil 1 or Valvoline would be fine. I lean to Valvoline out of those three - but the ABA doesn't need more than your over the shelf synthetic. Amsoil, Motul, Lubro Moly etc are unnecessary in your motor - and it could really go another 140k if properly maintained.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

The 2.Slo is really easy on oil. The ones that speced synth were just intended to extend drain intervals. 

Hi-Miles oils are really a good way to go in older engines. I don't know your climate nor consumption rate, but I'd pick a visc based on that and the length of your typical trips and maybe your desire to maximize mpg. 

New SN spec dino oils are hitting the shelves Oct 1st, but you can already get the new product in the old jug with some brands, like Pennzoil.


----------



## Mr.Ribbit (Mar 18, 2009)

well my drive intervols r random, I drive 30 mins to work 4 times a week, then i drive an hour to school 3 times a week, im in VA so the climate does get cold...


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, if your consumption is moderate, you can use any dino 10w-30. You can use it all year in your climate, 5w-30 being better if you make short trips and if it were a colder climate. It's up to you, but fresh 10w-30 is good down to 0f. 

As I said, Hi-Miles oil is a very good choice. You can run it or plain dino up to 6k miles, no problem. 

Look over the PQI tests to help pick put an oil unless you have a favourite brand. I like Pennzoil and Havoline. 

Consider a trans fluid change and a power steering flush with synth ATF, like Mobil 1 or ATF+4 as part of ongoing maintenance. I add a small filter to the PS hose at the reservior intake, fwiw.


----------

